# Juni - Magazin online



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

Hier gehts zum aktuellen Magazin, wieder mit viel Lesestoff, den man bei em "anglerunfreundlichen" Wetter sicherlich gebrauchen kann.
Viel Spass dabei))


----------



## Khain75 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juni - Magazin online*

Geht das nur mir so oder kann ich die artikel nicht öffnen?#c ;+


----------



## Stefan6 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juni - Magazin online*

Also ich kann alle Artikel öffnen.


----------



## Khain75 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juni - Magazin online*

#q #q #q  ja jetzt habe ich das prinzip auch verstanden#q #q #q


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juni - Magazin online*

Ich hab natürlich sofort schauen müssen ob vom Franzl der 2.Teil drin ist.


----------



## Revilo (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juni - Magazin online*

Erstmal danke, dass es so ein kostenloses Magazin gibt.#6
Ich hab mir den Beitrag _Gefälschte Angelschnur auf dem Markt: PowerPro betroffen_ durchgelesen, fand ich schon interessant was alles "machbar" ist.
Leider ist das Bild in meiner Auflösung 800*600 nicht ganz zu sehen.
Bei 1024*768 dagegen schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juni - Magazin online*



> Leider ist das Bild in meiner Auflösung 800*600 nicht ganz zu sehen.
> Bei 1024*768 dagegen schon.


Das müssen wir zugeben, dass auf Grund dessen dass es nur noch wenige mit 800er Auflösung gibt, auf 1024 optimiert haben.


> Erstmal danke, dass es so ein kostenloses Magazin gibt


Wir freuen uns immer über Lob )


----------



## Raisingwulf (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juni - Magazin online*

Hallo Thomas,

mir gehts genauso krieg die Ausgabe nicht auf,  scheint an meinem billig Computer zu liegen, muß ich halt aufrüsten.

gruss Dieter


----------



## angel-daddy (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juni - Magazin online*

Hallo,
sehr sehr schöne "Hochwassergedanken"........#r  das hat Spaß gemacht diesen Beitrag zu lesen!!!

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Juni - Magazin online*

Danke ))


----------

